# Pectic Enzyme substitute?



## Old Philosopher

I have about 5 bushels of Italian plums, and apples ready for processing.
I can't wait for a long mail order delay, and I can't find any enzymes locally.
Is there any readily available substitute to help the fruit give up more juice?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Kraffty

You might have too much fruit but you could freeze them for a while.
Mike


----------



## Old Philosopher

Pretty sure I don't have room in the freezer for 40 gallons of apples & plums. 
But that would be the next best choice, I know.


----------



## Arne

If you want it really fast, try one of the winemaking stores and have them overnite express it. Will cost you, but will get there pretty quick. Arne.


----------



## Dend78

you can always get a steam juicer, or for that matter go get a 50 dollar juicer at walmart and put it to the test, remember you have like 90 days to break something and take it back to them for an exchange/refund.

if you do that put the juice in the fridge and try to freeze/thaw the left over pulp, little time consuming but you do what you have to do.


----------



## RProsper

The peel of the papaya fruit has natural pectic enzyme. You can use 1/2 of the peel of one papaya to replace 1 tsp. of enzyme. Just add it into the must for fermenting and place the rest in a freezer bag for reuse later.


----------



## StoneCreek

RProsper said:


> The peel of the papaya fruit has natural pectic enzyme. You can use 1/2 of the peel of one papaya to replace 1 tsp. of enzyme. Just add it into the must for fermenting and place the rest in a freezer bag for reuse later.



that's just plain genius


----------

